# pshaww...birds are too easy...



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Go get her, Sophie!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great pic Darin ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I had to rush because Sophie kept going towards the dear; who didn't retreat. I was moving to get between them when *Suliko*'s call to sophie worked.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That was pretty scary!!  The deer came out of nowhere and scared poor Sophie.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Great pic ;D


----------

